# What a great day!



## sptrains.com (Mar 18, 2008)

I am having an amazing day today. I took my son in to day school and we had to wait for a 6 engine NS intermodal train carying 150+ double stack well cars. It just kept going, and going and going. I didn't have a camera handy at the time, but when I returned home to supervise some landscaper, I was lucky enough to see this.



















One of the things that attacked me to my house is that there's a small branch line that delivers box cars to a local industry twice a week. I'm usually at the store, so I miss it. But today was my lucky day! My second story office looks out on the tracks.


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

You are so lucky to have tracks right next to your house... I am going to write B&M and demand that they re-lay the tracks next to my house and run trains up and down the line all day, soley for my enjoyment


----------



## sptrains.com (Mar 18, 2008)

The day just got better!

My next door neighbor worked the Reading Rail lines then Conrail then NS as a conductor / engineer. He just gave me his conrail jacket (3 years injury free) and a Motorola 2 Way Radio. I can hear the trains working the yards in Allentown, Reading and even out to Harrisburg. 4 channels with the railroad crystals. Cool!


----------



## Lownen (Mar 28, 2008)

Wow. You've got it made. Real train sounds while you run your models.


----------



## Chessie6459 (May 6, 2008)

Great Pictures. That is nice to have a branch running by your house.


----------

